# 7 year old boy kills animals at zoo



## Penn (Oct 4, 2008)

Boy, 7, feeds zoo animals to crocodile and bludgeons others to death in 30-minute rampage | Mail Online
I'm very disappointed in the mom that just stood there and did nothing while her son fed reptiles to the crocodile and beat others to death.
What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 4, 2008)

I read this yesterday, it's absolutely horrifying! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I thought he snuck in though.. I dont think the mother was there watching, but she obviously did a shitty job raising him to respect animals/living creatures. This piece of sh*t kid is going to be a serial killer if he doesn't get some kind of treatment.

It sucks that he can't be punished because of his age, but I REALLY hope the zoo sues the crap out of the parents.. because they failed miserably in raising their kid.


----------



## Penn (Oct 4, 2008)

I think I might have misread it. Thank you for correcting me though. It is horrifying! If he is capable of doing that at the age of 7 I wonder what he else he would be capable of when he becomes an adult. 
I agree, it does suck that he can't be punished but someone should keep an eye on his behavior for more violent acts


----------



## georgi (Oct 4, 2008)

I couldnt read the full article as cruelty to animals makes me so sick and sad and angry and disgusted

one of the best indicators/predictors of murderers and serial killers are acts of violence and cruelty to animals. This horrible boy needs some form of action taken against him NOW.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Oct 4, 2008)

I think after this incident the laws may be changed. It is so disturbing and for the most part people always cry... "well it's just a child" just a child my ass, they know it's wrong and if they don't they don't belong in society. That is for damned sure. The mother needs to be examined, those poor animals being killed that way just sickens me. He probably also has a history of being like this with schoolmates also, unless his is homeschooled. Behavioral problems need to start being addressed and dealt with, I am tired of people or any life having to be taken before people take it seriously. I think mandatory heavy sedatives should be in order and that the mother should lose custody and be required to have her tubes tied... something is really off with this gene pool!


----------



## user79 (Oct 4, 2008)

I wish he had fallen into that crocodile pit himself. What a worthless soulless wretch of a child, would have done the world a favor by being devoured by the gator.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 4, 2008)

Feed him to the Croc!!!!!


----------



## florabundance (Oct 4, 2008)

I find this really, really disturbing. Like, what on earth could have possibly made him do this?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 4, 2008)

I think it's equally the parent's fault. They need to be more active and attentive in his life. Most kids aren't mostly behaving well and then all of a sudden do something this horrific. I think he does need to be punished but his parents need to be punished more since they're in charge of what happens to him.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 4, 2008)

*He* should have fallen into that crocodile pit. Worthless piece of sh*it. WTF and where were his parents? Obviously they've failed in raising him.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 4, 2008)

Honestly, what's more disturbing to me is how some of you are commenting about this little boy. YOU are the sick ones. Period.

I'm an animal lover and I am very sad about what happened, but what some of the ignorance in here is displaying is that you aren't aware of the fact that THE BOY IS A VICTIM OF SOMETHING TOO. Children don't just become like this. And even if he was aware of what he was doing was wrong, there was a deeper reason for why he did it, and THAT should be the focus; besides how to help him of course.


----------



## kaexbabey (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Honestly, what's more disturbing to me is how some of you are commenting about this little boy. YOU are the sick ones. Period.

I'm an animal lover and I am very sad about what happened, but what some of the ignorance in here is displaying is that you aren't aware of the fact that THE BOY IS A VICTIM OF SOMETHING TOO. Children don't just become like this. And even if he was aware of what he was doing was wrong, there was a deeper reason for why he did it, and THAT should be the focus; besides how to help him of course._

 
i agree with this. i really think it's the parents' fault. i mean, a kid doesn't just grow up and some day learns to be like this towards animals on their own. there must be SOMETHING in his home that made him like this whether it be his parents being somewhat the same way, him seeing it on television and his parents not censoring it from him, or maybe his parents even abuse him. so sad and sick.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 4, 2008)

I've always told my boyfriend that the scariest thing I can think of is a young boy that kills animals...I'd just like to add that I SOMEWHAT agree w/ saying it's the parents fault..only because my boyfriend's brother is ahem..a lot like this, while my boyfriend is the complete opposite. His mom is a sweetheart but isn't very good at disciplining(she's just too nice). So I'm going to have to say that I truly believe a lot of humans are just born this way. He's obviously mentally ill, after all is he is only 7.yikes.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Oct 4, 2008)

DISGUSTING, only word for it. 
An eye for an eye, that's what I always say when it comes to animal cruelty.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_i agree with this. i really think it's the parents' fault. i mean, a kid doesn't just grow up and some day learns to be like this towards animals on their own. there must be SOMETHING in his home that made him like this whether it be his parents being somewhat the same way, him seeing it on television and his parents not censoring it from him, or maybe his parents even abuse him. so sad and sick._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_I've always told my boyfriend that the scariest thing I can think of is a young boy that kills animals...I'd just like to add that I SOMEWHAT agree w/ saying it's the parents fault..only because my boyfriend's brother is ahem..a lot like this, while my boyfriend is the complete opposite. His mom is a sweetheart but isn't very good at disciplining(she's just too nice). So I'm going to have to say that I truly believe a lot of humans are just born this way. He's obviously mentally ill, after all is he is only 7.yikes._

 
I'm a firm believer in "it begins and ends at home" as far as children go. While I am baffled that it had to get this a point of THIS magnitude, I'm not going to be so quick as to completely blame the parents. Maybe he was molested by someone outside of his home, maybe he is very mentally fragile and is being teased at school, and maybe he really is just mentally disturbed. It could be anything, either way, none of those things are his fault.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 4, 2008)

It just makes me sick. How the hell could a 7 year old be so deranged?!?!?!?!? It's fucked up man!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 4, 2008)

I hope that this child is given the help that he needs.  Because behavior like this obviously is an indicator that something is very, very, wrong.  What a very sad story to read.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 4, 2008)

Even if his parents are horrible, or he got molested, the choice was still his. Seven years isn't so young that you have no idea what you are doing. He killed the animals and he knew what he was doing.


----------



## PuterChick (Oct 4, 2008)

I read it yesterday too.  It broke my heart that these poor defenseless animals had to go thru.  I agree that the kid should be fed to the croc to know what it feels like!!!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *georgi* 

 
_I couldnt read the full article as cruelty to animals makes me so sick and sad and angry and disgusted

one of the best indicators/predictors of murderers and serial killers are acts of violence and cruelty to animals. This horrible boy needs some form of action taken against him NOW._

 

Very true....

This boys parents should take this horrible incident as a BIG WARNING SIGN for this childs future and start turning his life around NOW.
This is just so sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a huge animal lover but if we can take anything away from this is that this child needs some major intervention before it gets any worse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is a little read on animal cruetly...

 Quote:

 *Psychological disorders*

One of the known warning signs of certain psychopathologies, including anti-social personality disorder, also known as psychopathic personality disorder, is a history of torturing pets and small animals, a behavior known as zoosadism. According to the _New York Times_, "[t]he FBI has found that a history of cruelty to animals is one of the traits that regularly appears in its computer records of serial rapists and murderers, and the standard diagnostic and treatment manual for psychiatric and emotional disorders lists cruelty to animals a diagnostic criterion for conduct disorders.[19] "A survey of psychiatric patients who had repeatedly tortured dogs and cats found all of them had high levels of aggression toward people as well, including one patient who had murdered a young boy."[19] Robert K. Ressler, an agent with the Federal Bureau of Investigation's behavioral sciences unit, studied serial killers and noted,"Murderers like this [Jeffrey Dahmer] very often start out by killing and torturing animals as kids."[20]
Cruelty to animals is one of the three components of the MacDonald Triad, indicators of violent antisocial behavior in children and adolescents. According to the studies used to form this model, cruelty to animals is a common (but not with every case) behavior in children and adolescents who grow up to become serial killers and other violent criminals.
It has also been found that animal cruelty in children is frequently committed by children who have witnessed or been victims of abuse themselves. In two separate studies cited by the Humane Society of the United States (HSUS), roughly one-third of families suffering from domestic abuse indicated that at least one child had hurt or killed a pet.


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 4, 2008)

I agree that there is something really wrong here, and that the parents need to be sued for damages and that kid put in therapy, and maybe have to work with animals in a supervised situation so that he realizes they are living beings, so he understands what he did to them. But to those of you who are saying a 7 year old should be fed to a crocodile... Have any of you ever seen an animal or person ripped to pieces? Heard the screaming of someone/something in such incredible pain, knowing they are about to die? If you think that that should be done to a 7 year old, I think you all need to take a look at your mental state. You are all calling for this kid's death because he did this horrible thing to these animals, and more than his death his torture and pain. I would argue that due to parenting or events in his life he doesn't have a grasp on the implications of his actions, and I would argue that anyone callous enough to demand a 7 year old be devoured by a crocodile has no idea what it would mean to have a small child torn into pieces, in agony and fear, and probably screaming for someone to save him. Don't say shit like that unless you are prepared to face the consequences of it, and if you can face that I think you are worse off than the kid.

Basically I agree that this needs to be taken seriously, that the law needs to come slamming down on this kid and his family, that he needs some serious help before he moves on to people. And I know that when people are horrified and overwhelmed by something awful like this, they get angry and want someone to be punished, which may be right or wrong. I'm not going to judge that reaction (although I'm sure some would). All I'm going to say is consider exactly what it is that feeding a child to a crocodile would mean. Don't say it unless you mean it.


----------



## MACaholic21 (Oct 4, 2008)

OMG this is so awful!!!! I second the ones who said serial killer comes to mind...wow...this is unbelievable!


----------



## user79 (Oct 4, 2008)

I think a lot of us who said "feed him to the croc" don't mean it entirely literally. I'm not about to go toss the kid over the cage. I'm just saying I probably wouldn't be shedding tears if he'd accidentally fallen over himself, in a sort of Darwinian measure of justice, lol.

Nah but honestly, the kid is just effed up. But I think people aren't giving enough credit to a child that age, even if he's fucked in the head, he knows the difference between right and wrong. I'm sure he wasn't doing that and thinking he was doing something that was considered good.

And where the _hell _where the parents?? Children should be watched at the zoo, what a stupid idiot of a mother.


----------



## LadyFaenyx (Oct 4, 2008)

Personally, I think if you can take a life, you don't deserve your own. 
And that goes towards any living creature, whether it's a reptile, rodent, or human.

But since nothing can really be done about a 7 year old child, I hope he gets locked away. I don't believe people can change when it comes to sadistic behavior such as this.

I'm just so saddened and disgusted beyond words. Animal cruelty gets my blood BOILING.


----------



## miszjenny (Oct 4, 2008)

the kid needs some help.  he must have been exposed in a bad environment.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Even if his parents are horrible, or he got molested, the choice was still his. Seven years isn't so young that you have no idea what you are doing. He killed the animals and he knew what he was doing._

 
Actually it is.

I would sincerely suggest that some of you take some classes on child development and psychology. Most human minds aren't fully matured until well after adolescence, so don't be misguided into thinking that he knew exactly what he was doing and why he did it, just because he did.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't think I said anything about his mind being fully mature. I'm well aware that his mind is still growing and developing, but I'm also well aware that's it's pretty obvious that killing another living being is horrible. 

He knew it was bad, he knew what he was doing. He might not have known the potential consequences of his actions, but he knew it was bad. 

I don't think he should die or anything, but he definitely needs to get some sort of help/care to get him onto a more normal thinking level.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 4, 2008)

That, we can definitely agree on!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 4, 2008)

I still insist that *certain* individuals can be born evil,regardless of parenting, agree with me or not, because no one knows for sure.I've taken _enough_  psychology classes, and have enough people in my own family who are messed up to derive my own opinion. No amount of molesting or teasing can 'create' a sadistic mind, imo. Most of the time I see the opposite happening to a person who endures this type of treatment, usually a person is withdrawn and afraid of people. Sneaking into an animal exhibit and laughing while feeding other reptiles to a crocodile just sounds like a very disturbed little boy who needs a whole lot more discipline from his mother and years of therapy. I wouldn't doubt she just let's him do whatever he wants,and more than likely he is probably somewhat neglected rather than molested. This is not to say he isn't molested etc., I just think that little boys that kill animals is a tad too common to call it a product of REALLY bad parenting...I think he knew exactly what he was doing, albeit I doubt he thought it was 'wrong' as I do believe 7 is too young to fully understand 'morals', but in order to think it is funny to kill animals at such a young age, I believe that it is a product of someone's personality before birth more so than parenting.


----------



## kristina ftw! (Oct 4, 2008)

Serial killer in the making!


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 4, 2008)

This is sad and horrible.  My personal line on this is that I don't tolerate cruelty to animals ever...regardless of the age of the tormentor.  That's one of the reasons I hate when parents buy their kids pets at a super young age...I feel like a child should at least be old enough to understand how to hold/pet/care for an animal correctly before being allowed to play with one.  

If that kid just wasn't taught to respect life, then his parents shoulder some of the blame.  But if he's just a rotten apple (and I do think some people are just born that way) then sad to say the chances are high that he'll just escalate.


----------



## jaclynashley (Oct 4, 2008)

If their 7 year old little boy is doing this I wonder what the parents are doing ?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




That is sick .
I'm surprised the little monster didn't get eaten .
If I were one of those lizards or turtles I'd bite the crap out of him before he threw me to my death !


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 4, 2008)

That makes me want to throw up. Wow.
What happened in this kids childhood to make him so evil?


----------



## Miss A (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbrookecorex* 

 
_DISGUSTING, only word for it. 
An eye for an eye, that's what I always say when it comes to animal cruelty._

 
i completly agree with you, damn shame he didnt fall in that gator pit. and at 7 you know the difference between right and wrong. sometimes its not the parent, maybe he has a chemical imbalance etc. but he is still evil. and maybe his parents are too but we just dont know. but also this was probably not the first time he has killed animals.

i better not one day walk upon someone being cruel to any animal....or it would be myself going to prison for hurting them.


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

  but what some of the ignorance in here is displaying is that you aren't aware of the fact that THE BOY IS A VICTIM OF SOMETHING TOO. Children don't just become like this.  
 
An opinion might differ depending on what side of the Nature vs. Nurture theory you agree on.


----------



## georgi (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_An opinion might differ depending on what side of the Nature vs. Nurture theory you agree on._

 
I really agree with this, and with this particular situation i guess we don't know where the real 'blame' lies unless we know the particular situation
However, while I believe that in alot of cases a child uses violence to others as a reaction to violence that he sees or experiences in the home, I also believe that some people CAN be born inherently bad. This is my 6th year studying law and have also been involved and working and interested in the criminal law area for a while, and through that i can see that some people are just born with 'evil' tendencies. 
As humans, we wish to attribute it to something - a mental illness, bad family environment growing up, being a victim in the past etc, but alot of the time, these factors arent actually there, and they really are, imo, just 'bad' people

I think it is easier to accept that adults can be just 'bad' people more than children, but with quite a few cases i have known in the criminal law environment, their family life have been fine, there have been no known incidents in their childhood, they are often the man 'least likely' to committ acts of violence. This shows to me that the violent tendencies can start as a child, there doesnt always need some external act to make them behave that way

as i said though....in this case i don't know the boys circumstances. I think he needs attention though to prevent escalation. 
And i'm still so sad for these animals


----------



## glassy girl (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Even if his parents are horrible, or he got molested, the choice was still his. Seven years isn't so young that you have no idea what you are doing. He killed the animals and he knew what he was doing._

 
Well i respect your opinion but i have a 8 year old and as much as i like to think he understands everything and he's old enough  he really isn't. There still little kids very imature very dependant and over and over i find myself telling him to grow up but in reality he is a lil kid.. Yes there not baby's and what this child did was bad. But i really don't even think he knows whats happing in his mind. This is his way of lashing out maybe.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 4, 2008)

This makes me so sick. those poor animals. what a shitty mother, gosh take some control of your kid woman!


----------



## glassy girl (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LadyFaenyx* 

 
_Personally, I think if you can take a life, you don't deserve your own. 
And that goes towards any living creature, whether it's a reptile, rodent, or human.

But since nothing can really be done about a 7 year old child, I hope he gets locked away. I don't believe people can change when it comes to sadistic behavior such as this.

I'm just so saddened and disgusted beyond words. Animal cruelty gets my blood BOILING._

 
Well in that case my family need to be dead cuz they have killed a chicken/cow/pig/ and the worst part i have eaten them. No really how about all those hunters do u feel the same about them.


----------



## glassy girl (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Actually it is.

I would sincerely suggest that some of you take some classes on child development and psychology. Most human minds aren't fully matured until well after adolescence, so don't be misguided into thinking that he knew exactly what he was doing and why he did it, just because he did._

 
I agree thank u.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 4, 2008)

I saw this on another forum as well.
It's so sad, I feel sorry for the animals as well as the child. I hope he gets some help and learns that things like that are definitely NOT OKAY.


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glassy girl* 

 
_Well in that case my family need to be dead cuz they have killed a chicken/cow/pig/ and the worst part i have eaten them. No really how about all those hunters do u feel the same about them._

 
That's a completely different scenario.  From your statement, I'm assuming that you're family hunts or farms, and eats what they kill.  That's light years away from just tossing animals into a gator pit just for laughs.  Before anyone says it, I disagree strongly with hunting and fishing for _sport_, but actually eating what you hunt and fish isn't sadistic or in the same ballpark as that awful little boy.


----------



## Ayustar (Oct 5, 2008)

What I think is more messed up is that this 7 year old was left unattended for 30 minutes while he did this...um, who leaves a 7 year old by themselves for ANY period of time?

I think it works both ways, I think you can be born with mental issues or you can develop them in early childhood. You have to consider some genetics too, you can't always blame it on the environment *I am sure for the most part you can, but not always.*


----------



## redambition (Oct 5, 2008)

that's sickening. i hope the kid gets the help he needs.


----------



## florabundance (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Honestly, what's more disturbing to me is how some of you are commenting about this little boy. YOU are the sick ones. Period.

I'm an animal lover and I am very sad about what happened, but what some of the ignorance in here is displaying is that you aren't aware of the fact that THE BOY IS A VICTIM OF SOMETHING TOO. Children don't just become like this. And even if he was aware of what he was doing was wrong, there was a deeper reason for why he did it, and THAT should be the focus; besides how to help him of course._

 
I agree.
I wasn't so much angered by his actions - more disturbed and confused as to how/why/what was going on because it is SO much more than a boy breaking into a zoo and killing animals. There is obviously something INCREDIBLY wrong going on.

When I was around 2 a boy the same age as me was kidnapped by two 10 year old boys and tortured and murdered. These two boys served 8 years in prison and were released at age 18. Their backgrounds were absolutely awful. They were beaten by parents, left alone to watch their father's pornography and violent movies..and it was found that what they had subjected that poor baby boy to, was mimicking what they had seen in said movies.

The mind of a child can be a VERY, VERY fragile thing.


----------



## Girl about town (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_I agree.
I wasn't so much angered by his actions - more disturbed and confused as to how/why/what was going on because it is SO much more than a boy breaking into a zoo and killing animals. There is obviously something INCREDIBLY wrong going on.

When I was around 2 a boy the same age as me was kidnapped by two 10 year old boys and tortured and murdered. These two boys served 8 years in prison and were released at age 18. Their backgrounds were absolutely awful. They were beaten by parents, left alone to watch their father's pornography and violent movies..and it was found that what they had subjected that poor baby boy to, was mimicking what they had seen in said movies.

The mind of a child can be a VERY, VERY fragile thing._

 

Hey i remember this murder also, the boys who committed the murder were kept in various mental health premises till recent years and now live theie lives under police protection. I know someone who worked with one of these boys as an adult and she said he is still a nasty piece of work, so i don't believe it was simply a case of an innocent mind being warped by bad parenting. 

I believe people are born psychopaths and they simply don't have the capacity to feel guilt and allow themselves to follow the deepest darkest desires they have.

Having read a lot about the Macdonald triad and how the prescence of cruelty to animals , bed wetting to a late age, and fire raising are early warning indicators of a psychopathic personality, i would agree that this boy needs help and some intensive therapy. However a lot of psychotherapists argue that a sociopathic/psychopathic personality cannot be cured, so if he is a psychopath there is nothing any mental health professionals would be able to do x


----------



## kittykit (Oct 5, 2008)

That's really disturbing. He enjoyed what he was doing. He seriously needs help. Since he's too young to be charged, his parents should be responsible for this.

When my brother was 5, he caught a baby frog. My mom told him to let it go by saying, 'His mommy must be looking for him now. His mommy must be so worried.' My brother let it go and until today, at 18, he doesn't even kill an ant!

I wonder how this little kid was brought up in the family.


----------



## abbey_08 (Oct 5, 2008)

i was really shocked when i read this, at first i couldnt believe it! they said security cameras didnt pick him up doing it because he was so little. how awful though! how on earth did he manage to get out of home and do this without his parents knowing!? its really sickening. he needs to have serious councilling and his parents need to be punished because they are responsible for their childs actions! but seriously at 7 what kind of child has these thoughts! very disturbed little boy.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_An opinion might differ depending on what side of the Nature vs. Nurture theory you agree on._

 
I see your point, and I believe that every person's personality is created from the combination of the two. I just didn't agree with  how a lot of posters automatically jumped up to say that he was just an evil little boy and sort of insinuating that he only did it because he's evil. In one post, I did say that maybe there was none of those external examples going on, and that maybe he really is just mentally disturbed, but I don't like to just rush to a conclusion like that; because as another member mentioned, we don't know all of the details.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 5, 2008)

External events can help explain why he did what he did. It's all about perception. What you may see as an "okay" family life may not be perceived the same way althiugh he probably doesn't realize any of this. He probably does have an undiagnosed mental disorder but I'm sure that his parents probably aren't the greatest either.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 5, 2008)

I think further investigation needs to be done. Sometimes, people are just bad. I can't explain it any further, and I don't think psychology can always, either. Maybe this child was abused, maybe he wasn't hugged/disciplined/whatever enough, maybe he had the greatest childhood ever.

What bothers me more is the mother or staff wasn't around or didn't stop him. I'm under the impression this child somehow had access to places he shouldn't. Unless he has one hell of a pitching arm, I don't understand how he able to throw the lizards over the wall so easily. It sounds like an accident for a human baby waiting to happen, like someone stupidly resting a child on the wall of the crocodile enclosure.


----------



## glassy girl (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_That's a completely different scenario. From your statement, I'm assuming that you're family hunts or farms, and eats what they kill. That's light years away from just tossing animals into a gator pit just for laughs. Before anyone says it, I disagree strongly with hunting and fishing for sport, but actually eating what you hunt and fish isn't sadistic or in the same ballpark as that awful little boy._

 
Thanks i didn't mean to be a smart ass about it. But this is to everybody all the people that said he should have fallen with the gators ect do they have Kids well i do and he's almost the same age as this kid and i honestly belive children this age do not fully understand there actions there not mentally develop yes they no what is bad an what is good(well most anyway) but thats if a child is being raised by good morals loving home ect. But if a child has no guidance no rules no love what can u expect hey just toss him in with the gators yea great solution. Im not saying what this kid did was ok but what if he honestly just wanted 2 feed the gators,no evil agenda just wanted 2 feed the gators. There so much more to this story.  As far as the parents go if there bad parents the child should be out of the home, but sometimes u could do ur best u know and still have a horrible child.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Oct 5, 2008)

Ehh, maybe external events shaped this kid, maybe not. I'm a firm believer that some kids are born sociopaths. Given that this kid's older brother had been in trouble in a similar situation, it's probably environmental. Doesn't mean it always is, though. 

All I know is that if that were my kid, by the time I'd finished with him, he'd wish he'd fed himself to the croc instead of those poor animals.


----------



## LadyFaenyx (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glassy girl* 

 
_Well in that case my family need to be dead cuz they have killed a chicken/cow/pig/ and the worst part i have eaten them. No really how about all those hunters do u feel the same about them._

 
Yes I do.
I strongly disagree with killing animals for ANY reason.
But that's just my personal belief system.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glassy girl* 

 
_Thanks i didn't mean to be a smart ass about it. But this is to everybody all the people that said he should have fallen with the gators ect do they have Kids well i do and he's almost the same age as this kid and i honestly belive children this age do not fully understand there actions there not mentally develop yes they no what is bad an what is good(well most anyway) but thats if a child is being raised by good morals loving home ect. But if a child has no guidance no rules no love what can u expect hey just toss him in with the gators yea great solution. Im not saying what this kid did was ok but what if he honestly just wanted 2 feed the gators,no evil agenda just wanted 2 feed the gators. There so much more to this story.  As far as the parents go if there bad parents the child should be out of the home, but sometimes u could do ur best u know and still have a horrible child._

 
I think bludgeoning a lizard is pretty bad, and you can't justify that as merely he wanted to feed some hungry animals.

I could maybe see that excuse if all he did was feed lizards to the crocodiles. However, beating an animal to death with a rock is pretty deliberate.


----------



## glassy girl (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I think bludgeoning a lizard is pretty bad, and you can't justify that as merely he wanted to feed some hungry animals.

I could maybe see that excuse if all he did was feed lizards to the crocodiles. However, beating an animal to death with a rock is pretty deliberate._

 
You are right i agree about beating the animal to death.


----------



## glassy girl (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LadyFaenyx* 

 
_Yes I do.
I strongly disagree with killing animals for ANY reason.
But that's just my personal belief system._

 
So i take it ur a vegetarian? I don't agree with hunting for pleasure or killing a animal for it's fur but i eat meat all the time and they obviously have to kill some kind of animal 4 that pig/chicken/cow/ect. Now do i think it's ok 4 some one to go and torture one of these animal or reptile just 4 fun and not just for food of course not. But u gotta remember gators eat these kind of reptiles and animals in the wild all the time. Does anyone no what zoos feed there gators (just curious) I'm not trying to sound ignorant what this child did was not ok i agree with everybody on this,


----------



## ohnna-lee (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glassy girl* 

 
_So i take it ur a vegetarian? I don't agree with hunting for pleasure or killing a animal for it's fur but i eat meat all the time and they obviously have to kill some kind of animal 4 that pig/chicken/cow/ect. Now do i think it's ok 4 some one to go and torture one of these animal or reptile just 4 fun and not just for food of course not. But u gotta remember gators eat these kind of reptiles and animals in the wild all the time. Does anyone no what zoos feed there gators (just curious) I'm not trying to sound ignorant what this child did was not ok i agree with everybody on this,_

 
I would guess chickens, I saw a video somewhere of gators being fed in a large enclosure and it was buckets of chicken.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 6, 2008)

The zoo keepers probably do meat feedings. I doubt it would be a live kill; I don't think most people could handle it. People feed their pet snakes meat of some kind (I hear it's in the form of freeze-dried rats), so I don't see why a zoo would be different. I don't think anyone is blaming the crocs for eating up what they saw. It's just food to them.


----------



## glassy girl (Oct 6, 2008)

No one is blaming the gators i just ask a question ( i seriously just wondered what they feed them) Any ways i think i'm done with this thread. My only concern now is that lil boy if he is what u guys say he is (a serial killer in the making) then we have much more to worry about then some reptiles. Or if he's being abused or neglected then i just hope that lil boy can get some help and some love. Thats it i'm done.


----------



## concertina (Oct 6, 2008)

I cannot BELIEVE the mother did NOTHING while her child killed so many animals. That makes me FURIOUS beyonds words. 

I am sick to death of shit like this happening and parents doing nothing, claiming no responsibility. Birth control in the water and licenses before you can breed!!


----------



## panther27 (Oct 6, 2008)

I think that his parents should have definately been watching this kid,wth?Parents should not let their kids wander off period.


----------



## Mignone (Oct 6, 2008)

as horrible as it was for the boy to do such a thing, you have to look at the way he was raised. though he's old enough to make conscious decisions, i can't help but blame his parents.
that kid is going to grow up to be a murderer(no joke)


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 6, 2008)

some people shouldn't be allowed to breed.

And some children should be unborn. this one in case. go back in the womb until you're ready, my little psychopath!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 6, 2008)

Ugh. Again, some of you are just as sick as the boy.


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Ugh. Again, some of you are just as sick as the boy._

 

Lets be adults, *there is no place for disrespect towards other members on this board. * Period.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_I cannot BELIEVE the mother did NOTHING while her child killed so many animals. That makes me FURIOUS beyonds words. 

I am sick to death of shit like this happening and parents doing nothing, claiming no responsibility. Birth control in the water and licenses before you can breed!!_

 
I agree entirely. I bet the mother gets no form of punishment, and doesn't even get sent to parenting class.

But the heaviest little girl in the worlds mother got sent for MONTHS to parenting class, but i bet you, the judicial system wont give the full punishment because of the media and because they are "just animals".

I love animals and this story just brought tears to my eyes


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 10, 2008)

A THIRTY MINUTE rampage???!! Where the fuck was his mother/father whoever?  Forget suing them, because money is money, I'd say they need to be jailed for what shitty parenting they've done, and Psycho Jr belongs in a juvenile psychiatric facility.  There's absolutely no way in the world anybody in their right mind with good upbringing would ever do something so awful.  I can't believe nobody saw anything or did anything.  Thirty minutes is an awfully long time for a child to be unattended to the point where nobody would notice what he'd done.  I wish something would have bitten the shit out of him before he could do any damage and taught his bad ass a lesson.]


And I thought lipstick eaters were bad, jeez!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Oct 11, 2008)

I wonder if the kid has been abused, because this is a behavior that severely abused children can display. I'm not saying that he has been, but it is a possibility.

I believe that people are born different AND are influenced by nature. One kid will react to abuse differently than an other. 

I would never say "omg! let's kill the kid!!!" because that is just hypocrisy.


----------



## rebekah (Oct 11, 2008)

i don't know if this is a repeat because id idnt' read the 2nd or 3rd page, but no he didn't sneak in and his mother was there

"CCTV recorded the child laughing as he rampaged round the Australian reptile farm, his mother making no attempt to stop him. "


----------



## evah2003 (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_I find this really, really disturbing. Like, what on earth could have possibly made him do this?_

 
I can only guess: but maybe his parents didn´t pay a lot of attention as to what he was watching on tv or the video games he played. Maybe he has an older sibling who played violent games?
It is pretty clear that his parents weren´t doing a proper job of teaching him right from wrong...
When I was growing up, I had a boy in my class who watched gore movies when his parents weren´t home. Noboy really looked after him...I remember that I found him really disturbing, even at the age of 7.


----------



## evah2003 (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Even if his parents are horrible, or he got molested, the choice was still his. Seven years isn't so young that you have no idea what you are doing. He killed the animals and he knew what he was doing._

 
I am really not sure that he knew what he did.
At that age most parents still tell their children that the animal in that movie didn´t really die, that it will stand right back up...if they bother to watch a movie *with* their children.
And look at most videogames ( I know I am repeating myself) where you have to shoot people/creatures/animals left and right to advance to another level. Mindless killing, even if it´s just digitally. 
If it´s allowed on screen, why not in real life? I don´t expect a seven year old to know the difference - I expect his *parents* to teach him and to keep these games out of his hands until he is old enough.

In  a way this reminds me of the reactions to that little boy shooting his little cousin with his daddy´s rifle a few years back..he was a soulless bastard as well.
It´s chilling, really.


----------



## Divinity (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow...guess we know what he's going to be when he grows up.


----------



## Divinity (Nov 1, 2008)

Werd.  Where was mommy?  AND what made him do this?  This is a mentality I don't understand.  What pleasure could possibly come out of killing?


----------



## jaysgirl (Nov 5, 2008)

Serial killer. The first two words that come to mind when I hear things like this. The child obviously has problems at home. And while I believe that parenting has a huge role here, I also think there's something wrong with him in the head to begin with. Hopefully he gets the help he needs. I shudder to think about what he could become given a few more years.


----------

